# Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Houston Rockets Houston v.s. San Antonio Spurs
AT&T Center, TX
Friday Dec. 22th 8:00PM Eastern Time*


*Houston*








*(15-10)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*San Antonio Spurs*








*(20-6)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) -- Whenever Tim Duncan has played against the Houston Rockets at home, the outcome has always been the same.
> 
> The San Antonio Spurs look for their 18th consecutive home victory over the Rockets and their 10th in 11 overall games when the teams meet Friday for the second time this season.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

it's rilvary time again & we're comin' off a hard fight in Portland, I have faith in Yao to give the Spurs hell in the middle. The only question is, will he get help & from who? Pop is a great coach & I'm sure he see our coach as a non-threat. Hoping for a early xmas present w/ a win tonight!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

30 10 for yao

rafer will get ripped by parker. bonzi will have a decent game. chuck hopefully can stop duncan like he has done to other big PF's


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

It's terrible this is on ESPN. We're going to hear Yao sucks, trade him for Greg Oden on Sportscenter for the rest of the week

Spurs 205
Rox 82

:sad:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

6 points already go Yao own the game 

I know he cant do everything


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Rafer forget the 3s get the ball to Yao


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

I hope Yao can score 50. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



yaontmac said:


> I hope Yao can score 50. :biggrin:



Would love to see Yao to get 50 hell 60 hell he can score all our points as long as we win.

lol this is the same game plan we used in school get the ball to our best player and let him do what he can with it.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

lol we're actually leading.... rafer god damn.. wasting our shots


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

the boxscores in Yahoo and NBA.com are dead


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Alston the new assist king?

So far I have liked his reading of the game.


Maybe I spkoe too soon.............


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



hroz said:


> Would love to see Yao to get 50 hell 60 hell he can score all our points as long as we win.


You want them to win too?? Dang, you're greedy :lol:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

A dream start agaist the spurs,I would say. But we all know this won't last long! 
one vs five! Yao's been great as usual,but if other guys can't step up, it's still a loss.
Stop shooting you stupid alston! Get your head together,Luther!
JVG,but please put Novak and Lucas on the floor, if it's a loss,we don't care how we lose this,so why not!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

chuck with 5 rebs in first!

wells!! 4 pts in 1 min


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Alston surely realises when he passes the ball a much larger amount of points come the Rockets way???????


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

luther 3 steals in 15 mins.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

spurs can't stop wells,lol


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Lucas is on?!!! wise decision!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Wells is proving that he can play against the spurs like in the playoffs. SWEET:yay:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



yaontmac said:


> You want them to win too?? Dang, you're greedy :lol:


You see the list I sent to Santa.

Im hoping he can finish reading it before Chrissie.

Santa if ur there I dont mind if you deliver alittle late I realise it will take a few trips from the south pole.

Obviously theone about Yao dunking on Le Bron in the last second of the last game of the finals series to win the his championship ring then Yao throwing it in to the crowd where I happen to be sitting :wink: and I happen to be the one in the crowd who catches it and am allowwed to keep it. Well I know thats doesnt fit into a sack and will have to be delivered later next year but thats the one I am looking forward to 

Thanks Santa


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

oh ye. bonzi is spurs worst enemy. hahha


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

AND 1:biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

I didnt think we could beat the Spurs in a series but I am growing more and more confident.

Hopefully a fit Wells,Yao & McGrady


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Lucas:clap: 
Oh,Bonzi,bonzi:lol:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

I love that our reserves are stepping up.

Head, Wells, Lucas & Hayes(i think all his points are from tip shots cant remember but I think so good work in the paint) They have been my favourite with Yao.


Yao has a small cold streak(atleast compared to the 1st Q) those guys have filled in.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Imagine if TMac and Wells was in the game with Yao and Battier.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

:clap2: good first half guys


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Bonner LOL I love the name.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



yaontmac said:


> Imagine if TMac and Wells was in the game with Yao and Battier.


And Alston passed the ball :drool2: :banana:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Ummm how many points does Duncan have


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

OT Checking boxscores
Jazz lost to Bobcats. LOL your not a good team unless the Bobcats beat you. Look at who the Bobcats have beat.

WOW GSW always have high scoring games

Knicks leading the Bulls...........

76ers leading a game............(vs Celtics)

Gasol doing well at Oklahoma


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

we actually made a 3-pter!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Well, I must say I admire the Rox in this game. The fact the Rox are still in this game late in the 3rd speaks volumes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



yaontmac said:


> Well, I must say I admire the Rox in this game. The fact the Rox are still in this game late in the 3rd speaks volumes.



LOL they arent just in this game. They are winning this game. Ofcourse the 4th to come................


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

YEA T HIM UP :clap: how many fouls does Tim Duncan have?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



hroz said:


> LOL they arent just in this game. They are winning this game. Ofcourse the 4th to come................


I'm trying to exude as much negative energy as possible. It's my way of helping this team. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Mutumbo being saved for Clippers????

Also after Bonzi's start would have thought he would have been on the court more.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Lucas is doin' great. JVG should let him play for 20+ mins each game!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



yaontmac said:


> I'm trying to exude as much negative energy as possible. It's my way of helping this team. :biggrin:


:cheers: 

LOL after we get the championship rings im sure youll be mentioned by everyone in tehir speeches


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

come on Yao... lets finish strong houston


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

[email protected] flopper


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Head double double coming up?

Would it be his first?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

3:53 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yay:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

3:50 SA - J. Vaughn enters game for R. Horry
3:50 SA - F. Oberto enters game for M. Ginobili
3:50 SA - M. Bonner enters game for T. Duncan

so they have officially given up?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

leading into the 4th.. yes!.. luther used the first 3 quarters to warm up so he shuld be able to hit some shots now.

yao on 4 fouls


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

we are going to win!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

wow, when's the last time we beat the Spurs in their home court?:yay:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Special game and Yao only contributed 22 points.

I think 16 in the first quarter.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Head didnt get his double double


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

No TMAC, Yao in foul trouble, damn awful 3 PT shooting and we blowed out the Spurs on their home court :worthy: :worthy:

I just read the last time we beat the Spurs on their home court was in 1997, lol


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

damn,how could Novak miss that open 3! lol
Great game!Finally,we won an important game! 
Pity Yao's been in foul trouble,but he certainly got enough rest for tomorrow!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

bad news is that LA clippers are getting blown out so they'll be resting their stars for 2morrow too...


come on triple overtime!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Everyobody got minutes.

Alot of people stood up.

Bonzi & Luther did great.
11 assists for Head.(Has head ever got a double double???) wanted him to get it today
Lucas added to the offense (In a team with Hayes,Battier who are more defensive players its a huge impact)

To out rebound the Spurs is pretty decent as well.

Clippers next. Go Yao Go Yao get busy get busy.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Nice win today. As Yao played less than 30 minutes today, he has more energy for the clippers game. Nice to see us winning without Tracy and 40 min Yao. Very important lead for JVG too. I think the last time he win the SA is like really long time ago. 
I think Tracy would maybe be back next game.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

is the game over?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Yes, it was over.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

We ended Spurs 5 game winning streak.

We ended our 5 game road trip 2-3.

Yao only played 26 mins so he will be happy to use all his energy against the Clips tomorrow.

Good luck to NO/Okl tomorrow against the Spurs! :cheers:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Fantastic result given that we have lost 17 straight away games to the Spurs


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



crazyfan said:


> Fantastic result given that we have lost 17 straight away games to the Spurs



LOL i guess we were due 

Such a good win I love it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Wow, sounds like a nice win!! Luther with 11 assists?? NICE!

It was a matter of time before Bonzi's production increased. And Battier finally breaks out of his scoring slump.

Good game, and finally a win against the Spurs!!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

The Spurs stopper was back for a night. I hope he stays!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Great win, still hard to believe that score...watched most of it from TGI's, mostly saw huge breast & sill caught some good shots by Wells & Yao...merry Xmas to all & to all a good night! Clipps & mobley up next, should be another win for our guys...Tmac suppose to come back for this one, I heard


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

I love this pic:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*

Head's streak continues and he is even dishing out now. I think he is a tremendous role player like Battier, you guys are glad to have both.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



kisstherim said:


> I love this pic:


Word.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/22/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. San Antonio Spurs*



kisstherim said:


> I love this pic:


I like the calm on the face of Yao in this one....& the worry on the faces of the Spurs:lol:


----------

